# Red itchy penis after neuter (pic included)



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

Poor guy. Have you been back to the vet for that?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lola212 (Nov 21, 2011)

Heading back tomorrow. This will be my third visit since the neuter, because he has been bothered (sitting, scooting) more than "normal". Each time I go they are confused and don't know what to tell me (razor burn, etc.). This is the first time I am bringing him with the penis area this red.

Thanks


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Have your vet recheck it. Looks like he needs some cortisone to calm the area down...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It probably is a viscious cycle, irritated from being shaved, he licked or rubbed made it more irritated, so he licked/rubbed again. Sally's Mom is right.

and I have to say OUTCH, poor guy


----------

